# Gaming PC um die 1000€



## Silkroad13 (20. Dezember 2016)

*Gaming PC um die 1000€*

Hallo,

ich wollte euch mal fragen ob ihr die Zusammenstellung soweit gut findet. Meine Anforderungen sind Spiele min in FullHD und in Max Einstellungen. Dazu soll noch ein Monitor kommen. Könnt ihr da welche zum zocken und Filme schauen empfehlen? Sollten schon min 24 Zoll sein, besser sind natürlich 27 Zoll  Am besten WQHD oder gleich 4K und bisschen mehr ausgeben? Bis ca 300€

Hoffe ihr ihr könnt mir da bisschen helfen und was empfehlen. Danke 

Hier erstmal meine PC Zusammensetzung, Änderungsvorschläge erwünscht falls was nicht passt  :
https://m.mindfactory.de/shopping_c...221a43b2261bf6af9485da7c6a52076498a5f51648ae8


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2016)

Das sieht an sich ganz gut aus, der einzige "Schwachpunkt" ist, dass du nen 6600K genommen hast, aber kein Übertakterboard. Da kannst du auch gleich nur einen i5-6500 nehmen. Der Takt ist zwar ein wenig geringer, aber das merkst du nicht. 

Und allgemein wäre vlt langfristig ein core i7 besser, denn teils sind Games mit 8 Kernen besser bedient, zB Battlefield 1 läuft wohl mit nem AMD FX-8300, der normalerweise deutlich schwächer als ein core i5-6500 ist, besser, vermutlich weil der AMD eben 8 Kerne hat. Der i5 hat nur 4 Kerne / Threads. Ein Core i7 hat 4 Kerne, aber 8 Threads, was wie 8 Kerne wirkt.

Dann würde es aber wiederum ein Stück teurer werden... in dem Fall wäre sogar ein "alter" Sockel 1150-Prozessor nicht verkehrt: der Xeon E3-1231 v3 ist quasi wie ein i7-4770, und beide sind wiederum fast so schnell wie ein i7-6700. Dann bräuchtest du halt ein Sockel 1150-Board, 60-80€, und DDR3-1600-RAM. Vorteil: das Paket kostet halt ca 50-60€ weniger als wenn du nen i7-6700 nimmst.


Hier wären auch noch ein paar PC-Ideen in dem Artikel: Fertig-PC oder Selbstbau? Tipps, Wissen und Beispiel-PCs   eventuell mach es Sinn, "nur" eine AMD RX 480 oder GTX 1060 zu nehmen, dafür dann eben eine langlebigere CPU. Dann muss man halt früher ne neue Grafikkarte kaufen, aber die Karten um die 250€ haben sowieso ein super Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, so dass es nicht "schlimm" wäre, wenn man schon nach nem Jahr oder so nicht mehr zufrieden sein sollte.


----------



## Silkroad13 (20. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Herbboy,

vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort. Hatte lange Zeit nichts mehr mit PC's zu tun und bin deswegen dankbar für die Tipps. 
Ja mit dem i7 war ich auch am überlegen und er wäre ja erstmal zukunftssicher. 
Habe heute nochmal bisschen im Internet geschaut und mir diese Konfiguration zusammengestellt. Ein bisschen teurer und da wären auch erstmal meine Grenzen für die Ausgaben 

https://m.mindfactory.de/shopping_c...221f2a183b5637c0eeefd0f2c21da8b853819783840a2
Das gute ist das Asus gerade ne cashback Aktion hat und ich damit wohl 70€ zurückbekomme.
Eine HDD würde ich mir später nach kaufen da die ssd für das erste reicht und ein Windows 10 Key im Internet für ~ 20€.
Lüfter Netzteil etc. soweit in Ordnung? 

Eventuell noch Tipps für einen guten TFT?


----------



## Silkroad13 (20. Dezember 2016)

Und der RAM soweit auch richtig bzw. gut mit der Taktung oder ein paar eure für einen anderen ausgeben?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2016)

Also, du kannst beim Netzteil ruhig beim günstigeren be quiet bleiben. Das reicht mehr als dicke. und beim RAM wäre für ein OC-Mainboard ein Takt von 2800, 3000 oder 3200 gut - aber nicht auf Kosten eines VIEL höheren Preises.  zB der hier, wenn der nicht zu hoch ist: 65960 - 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz   oder der 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX blau DDR4-3000 DIMM   die sind aber beide nur geringfügig höher als ein "nackter" Riegel, sollte also kein Problem sein.


SDD:  ich weiß nicht, ob sich das "lohnt". 240GB gibt es ja schon für 70€, und ob nun 240 oder 275....?  Sind halt 20% Aufpreis für "nur" 15% mehr GB    Alternative zB ne ADATA SP550 oder Crucial BX200


Gehäuse: wäre okay, aber du zahlst da an sich unnötig drauf für eine eingebaute Soundkarte ^^  aber ein weißes mit genug Platz für Brocken 2 und nicht viel teurer finde ich auf Anhieb nicht, insofern ist es okay. Ausnahme vielleicht das hier: 8731019 - Kolink International Punisher mit  hier auch mit Bild https://www.amazon.de/KOLINK-PUNISHER-W-Midi-Tower-weiß/dp/B01HD8PM4K   das hat 3 Lüfter mit dabei. Beim Shakroon schau mal nach, wie viele Lüfter dabei sind - 2 sollten es insgesamt sein, ansonsten noch einen mitbestellen. Hinten ist definitiv einer drin, aber vorne bin ich nicht sicher.


----------



## Silkroad13 (20. Dezember 2016)

Vielen Dank! Hab mal auf deine Tipps gehört und werde ihn so bestellen 
https://m.mindfactory.de/shopping_c...22194a2c3e4b9c3098f11a74cad3877f831f6b15889e0
Festplatte bestelle ich diese hier
SanDisk SSD PLUS 240GB Sata III 2,5 Zoll Interne SSD, bis zu 530 MB/Sek https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01F9G43WU/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_wuzwyb072ZWA1

denke da sollte alles passen und sollte zufrieden mit der Leistung sein. 
Ja mit der Soundkarte hast du recht aber leider hab ich kein anderes passendes weißes ( passt gerade zur Einrichtung :p ) Gehäuse gefunden. Der CPU Lüfter und Graka sollte aber reinpassen? 

Vielen Dank nochmal und ich wünsche ein schönes Fest schon mal


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2016)

Silkroad13 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Hab mal auf deine Tipps gehört und werde ihn so bestellen
> https://m.mindfactory.de/shopping_c...22194a2c3e4b9c3098f11a74cad3877f831f6b15889e0
> Festplatte bestelle ich diese hier
> SanDisk SSD PLUS 240GB Sata III 2,5 Zoll Interne SSD, bis zu 530 MB/Sek https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01F9G43WU/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_wuzwyb072ZWA1
> ...


 laut Preisvergleich gehen Kühler bis 167mm, der Brocken 2 misst 165mm - passt also knapp. Grafikkarten gehen bis 40cm, das ist also mehr als genug (die längste aktuellere Karte ist ca 32cm lang). 

Alternative Gehäuse um die 50€ haben halt idR nur bis 160mm oder 165mm Platz, sonst gäb es noch 2-3 andere. 




> Vielen Dank nochmal und ich wünsche ein schönes Fest schon mal


Danke, ebenso   vlt mal rückmelden, ob alles okay ist,


----------



## Silkroad13 (20. Dezember 2016)

Werd ich machen


----------



## Silkroad13 (30. Dezember 2016)

Hallo, 
wollt Mal Bescheid geben dass alles da und zusammengebaut ist. Läuft super das Teil und hat Leistung ohne Ende  vielen Dank nochmal für die Hilfe! Langsam komme ich in die Materie auch wieder rein 
Wünsche einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2016)

Sehr schön, auch Dir nen guten Rutsch


----------



## Silkroad13 (16. Januar 2017)

Guten Abend  

Habe mir jetzt noch einen Monitor dazugekauft ( AOC AG241QG ). Soweit ein schönes Bild und wirkt sehr flüssig durch 144 Hz bzw 165 Hz und G-Sync. Nur leider ist mir aufgefallen, dass im Spiel oder Video an dunklen Stellen - nicht ganz schwarz, immer so wie ein grobkörniger Grieseleffekt entsteht und dadurch das Bild überhaupt nicht scharf wirkt. Ist dies normal und TN-Panel bedingt oder an was liegt das? Noch 2 Bilder als Beispiel, hoffe man kann erkennen was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Januar 2017)

Diesen körnigen Effekt kenne ich nur von reinen Software-Videoplayern. Ein ein- und ausschaltbarer Filter der den filmischen Effekt verstärken soll. Manche mögen das, andere stören sich dran. Musst mal in den Optionen nachsehen ob sowas in der Art aktiviert ist.

Kommt dieser Effekt nur bei Videos oder auch bei Spielen (sprich Ingame-Grafik) zum Vorschein?

Ansonsten könnte auch der Bildschirm in der Schärfe zu hoch eingestellt sein.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2017)

Also, das ist ja jetzt ein Film auf den Screenshots. Ist der direkt von DVD? Oder aus dem Netz bzw. als Datei ? Kann halt einfach nur daran liegen. Und je nach Film hast du selbst bei Top-Qualität des eigentlichen Bild/Dateiformates gerade in dunklen Szenen so was wie "Schnee" - z.B. die BluRay von "Warrior" war da sehr extrem. Mit ein paar Optionsanpassungen, wie sauberlandboy es beschreibt, kann man ansonsten vlt noch was umstellen - auch in der Playersoftware mal schauen, was es da so gibt.


----------



## Silkroad13 (16. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

der Film war ein Trailer in 4k heruntergeladen (Der Hobbit). Hab jetzt mal bei Skyrim vom Startbildschirm ein Bild gemacht, da kann man es auch gut sehen ( Farbverlauf vom Qualm ). Dachte auch erst das es an der Qualität vom Film liegt aber bei Spielen ist es ja auch so. Sieht halt wirklich nicht schön aus, vor allem bei einem Monitor vom Preis ~450€




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke schon mal für die Antworten


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2017)

Check mal, ob denn der Monitor mit der korrekten Auflösung läuft. Was für ein Kabel verwendest du? Grafikkartentreiber aktuell? Kannst du den PC testweise per HDMI an einen LCD-TV anschließen, wie es da aussieht?


----------

